# The best box call out there !!!!!!!!



## Jody Hawk (May 6, 2007)

Is there a box call out there that sounds more like a live wild turkey? I doubt it. You might find one that'll cost you more or one built by a more well known call maker but you won't find one that sounds more like a living, breathing wild turkey. I just don't believe that you'll find a box that makes a more realistic cutt and cluck and I know you won't find one that makes a prettier fly down cackle !!!!!! Jack's boxes are pure turkey !!!!!!!!!!!!  Who all owns one?


----------



## dutchman (May 6, 2007)

I own a Scott's Cutter. 

Truthfully, however, I feel that my Sweet Music Box that I got from CAL last year (cedar) sounds more live a live hen turkey than the Cutter that I have.

This is a very subjective topic. My guess is that when we've finished debating this, the final word will likely be, "to each his own."


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 6, 2007)

First time that I ever met Jack, I stopped by his booth at the Perry Turkeyrama. I played with several of his boxes and then told him that I wanted to check out several other call maker's boxes before I decided. Jack said, "Take your time, you'll be back". He was right !!!!


----------



## DaddyPaul (May 6, 2007)

Jody,
It is my opinion that Dutchman pretty much nailed it when he said it will end up being "to each his own".  I am sure Mr. Scott is a great guy and I have heard nothing but good things about him.  I do however think there are much better long boxes/paddle calls out there.  

IMO anyone can make one that will cutt and cackle whereas the true measure of a great paddle is can it do the softer stuff as well AND retain the quality of sound.

If I can't do pretty much everything with a paddle that I can do with a "regular" box call, I won't carry it.  Again these are just my opinions and not intended to ruffle any feathers.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 6, 2007)

I have found that one will find boxes that are great in a couple of aspects and lacking in another.  Such as, a box may be great at cutting and cackling and be so-so on yelps and purrs  and another box just the opposite.  I guess this goes back to what Gene stated "to each his own".


----------



## SCPO (May 6, 2007)

i too would vote for scotts cutter. i was at turkey-rama in perry in 1996 when i heard jack calling on one of his calls. since i was new at this sport i thought it sounded like what i thought a turkey should sound like. i went back to his booth and when i told him i didn't have the enough money on me to buy his call he said take it home and send me a check. hope to buy another call next year at nwtf in atlanta if he is there.


----------



## Nitro (May 6, 2007)

I'll play.

 I met Jack in 1994 or thereabouts at Piedmont NWR during the Turkey hunt. I killed a Dandy Gobbler one with a Cost box.....Talked with Jack about calls and enjoyed a fire or two.  Bought a call from him and now own six..I have given several as gifts too. 

I agree with the Subjectivity comment.  I have many other boxes in my little collection that sound better to me and have killed a bunch of birds. 

I think the statement "best" anything is a matter of personal opinion and exposure. Heck , there are folks here who think Primos makes Great calls.

Jack does build a great box and they will call a Turkey in. What more do you need? I would recommend that anyone who does not have one of Jack's boxes - get one.


----------



## Jack Flynn (May 6, 2007)

Go find a Tony Reynolds box and stroke that baby. For pure turkey and nothing else. I don't think his can be beat period. I'd been on a search for almost a couple of decades for a box that sounded like the ones I got from him last year. On another note its all in how you stroke them anyway. Turkey's just don't walk around screaming there heads off like a lot of calls have to be played nowadays.


----------



## Arrow3 (May 6, 2007)

agarr said:


> I'll play.
> 
> I met Jack in 1994 or thereabouts at Piedmont NWR during the Turkey hunt. I killed a Dandy Gobbler one with a Cost box.....Talked with Jack about calls and enjoyed a fire or two.  Bought a call from him and now own six..I have given several as gifts too.
> 
> ...



Im not much of a "box" call man but I have been saying that one of these day I was gonna buy one....I better not wait to late....


----------



## CAL (May 6, 2007)

Never have met Mr.Jack but I am sure he makes a good call.Being somewhat of a call maker I do know the importance of sound quality and "sounding like a turkey"so to speak.In my opinion there are so many variables that have to come together in a fine box call.I think this is the reason good commercial calls are so hard to come by.Just to name a few is wood density,thickness,grain,slope,kind or type as well.Lets not leave out the paddle either as I think it is very important.There again we have to start looking at wood type,density,thickness and curvature. I know lots of times a box will yep but won't pur,cutt or cluck correct.Then about the time one thinks they have the secret of a good box down ............not!Back to the drawing board.Last but not least by any means is "personal preference".All of us like what we like or as Gene said "to each his own".I guess the reason I continue to make a few calls is the challenge involved.It is a challenge to make a good sounding call that someone would be proud to own.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 6, 2007)

I have only have 4 custom boxes, made by 3 callmakers, 2 by CAL, 1 by Mr. Vernon Holt, and 1 by David Mills. They sure sound like turkeys to me! I think so much of em, that if the house ever catches on fire, when I throw The Redhead out the window to safety, I hope and pray she don`t land on em!!


----------



## Arrow3 (May 6, 2007)

nicodemus said:


> I have only have 4 custom boxes, made by 3 callmakers, 2 by CAL, 1 by Mr. Vernon Holt, and 1 by David Mills. They sure sound like turkeys to me! I think so much of em, that if the house ever catches on fire, when I throw The Redhead out the window to safety, I hope and pray she don`t land on em!!


----------



## straightshooter (May 6, 2007)

While I don't have one of Jack's boxes, I do have a number of custom calls that are full of turkey.  My favorites are by:  Lamar Williams (FL), Jerry White (Dad's Custom Calls) (GA), Albert Paul (MS), Bob Harwell (SC), Noel Gonzales (TX) and Fred Tornow (NC).  All of these calls sound slightly different, and they all sound like hens I've heard.  Every call sounds a bit different, just like every hen sounds a bit different.  

We all have our favorite calls, and if they will call gobblers to the gun, that's all we can ask.


----------



## Handgunner (May 6, 2007)

I have a couple custom boxes.  2 from CAL and 2 from Discounthunter.  

I gotta say though that I love my shortbox from CAL.  It's small, loud, raspy, smooth, whatever I want it to be and it's "pure turkey".  I've literally seen turkeys come running to it when others would not even look my way at others.

Having said that, my buddy has a custom box from Dad's Custom Calls and it is SWEET!  That'll be my next purchase is a Dad's box... Or one from Mr. Harwell.

I doubt I'd go wrong with either and like Dutchman said, this is pretty much like a Ford vs. Chevy debate, all are biased in their opinions. 

Main thing is, is just be confident in the one you use.

Oh, and Nick.  I'm tellin' Sheryll what you said!


----------



## CAL (May 6, 2007)

That Nick,he is gonna keep on till we have to go look for him somewhere.


----------



## Gadget (May 6, 2007)

I've got one.

A friend came by my camp last night with a duffle bag full of em.


Anyone ever notice the spring squealing while yelping with your cutter, mine does it and several of my buddy' were doing it too.


----------



## Hawghead (May 6, 2007)

This year i seemed to be partial to my darrin dawkins butternut box..2 weeks ago ..i got a snakewood/holly box from albert paul that i have carried a couple times.


----------



## straightshooter (May 6, 2007)

I'll bet that snakewood/holly box from Mr. Albert is beautiful.  Sounds great, too, I'll bet.


----------



## dutchman (May 7, 2007)

Gadget said:


> Anyone ever notice the spring squealing while yelping with your cutter, mine does it and several of my buddy' were doing it too.



I've noticed that on a few of the boxes that I own.


----------



## runs with scissors (May 7, 2007)

I use a Kenney Harrell box. The body is a solid block osf Mahogony and the lid is Canarywood. It is real raspy(even with soft yelps) and sounds just like an old hen. I have used this one since 2003 and have called in many a gobbler.


----------



## NUTT (May 7, 2007)

Tony Reynolds box for me. I have a Scott's cutter also but nothing close to the Reynolds IMO. Lightning Calls makes a great sounding box too.........NUTT


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 7, 2007)

Gadget said:


> Anyone ever notice the spring squealing while yelping with your cutter, mine does it and several of my buddy' were doing it too.



I've noticed it Rick. You can hear a light vibration in it. Doesn't seem to bother the birds though. I don't think they can pick it up.


----------



## CAL (May 7, 2007)

Jody Hawk said:


> I've noticed it Rick. You can hear a light vibration in it. Doesn't seem to bother the birds though. I don't think they can pick it up.



Take some 100 sandpaper and rough up the lid surface just a litle bit will generally stop that squeal!


----------



## Randy (May 8, 2007)

I have three of Jack's boxes.  One signed by the who's who of the industry!


----------



## BamaBart (May 10, 2007)

I have severial but I always carry my Doug Camp "Unfair Advantage" box made by the late Doug Camp from Talladega, Al.  It's a cedar box with a popler lid.


----------



## Arrow3 (May 10, 2007)

BamaBart said:


> I have severial but I always carry my Doug Camp "Unfair Advantage" box made by the late Doug Camp from Talladega, Al.  It's a cedar box with a popler lid.



I have one of these as well....Ive killed several birds with it.


----------



## Nitro (May 10, 2007)

NUTT said:


> Tony Reynolds box for me. I have a Scott's cutter also but nothing close to the Reynolds IMO. Lightning Calls makes a great sounding box too.........NUTT



Hey Nutt, Tony could probably fashion you a reasonable facsimile of a Scott's Cutter, or a Cost or a Whitt or a Lapp............. 

I have a few of Tony's calls, made before he lost his soul (or his mind)............


----------



## gobbler10ga (May 11, 2007)

Agarr you aint right


----------

